# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > M3D Forum >  you need to kickstart this asap

## jamesmatheson

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZX34d7zC9SQ&feature=youtu.be
it is a renewable energy device using a spring on a motor 
here is how it is made
http://www.yankodesign.com/2011/02/01/s … tor-energy
It is a maxon geared motor on a spring

it makes renewable energy anywhere

kick start it go make some money for yourself

----------


## Compro01

This post has nothing to do with the Micro3D printer.

Thread locked.

----------

